# scatolame



## zipp404

_*lo scatolame*_ significa _cibi conservati in scatola_.  

Mi chiedo se il significato dello *scatolame* 

*1.* si limita ai cibi conservati in scatole di metallo, come in quest'immagine: http://www.prostate.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/Picture-12.png , 

_*o *_ *2.* se il termine include invece anche generi alimentari conservati in _contenitori di vetro, scatole di cartone, e generi alimentari confezionati in sacchetti di plastica o confezionati sottovuoto_, 
più o meno come in quest'immagine di un negozietto con tutto pulito e ben ordinato: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3039/2862597502_e39ee0601a_o.jpg

*Ecco il contesto*:  Mio marito aveva in negozietto di alimentari in Trastevere, al vicolo Cinque [...] Vendevamo un po' di tutto, pasta, pane, riso, legumi secchi, vino, olio, *scatolame *e io stavo dietro il banco come una regina ...

_*Gra  zie*_


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Zipp,

normalmente ci si riferisce al cibo in scatola con il termine, piuttosto colloquiale, di _scatolette_.
_Scatolame, _a me fa pensare al cartone, in effetti. Sono indeciso tra un uso improprio e la tua seconda definizione. Ci vuole una ricerca.


----------



## Necsus

In teoria le scatole potrebbero essere di qualunque materiale, ma di fatto con _scatolame_ s'intende _cibi in scatola_, e dal Treccani:
_*cibi*_ (carne, pesce, verdure, ecc.) _*in scatola*_, opportunamente preparati e messi in conserva dentro scatole di metallo chiuse ermeticamente, sterilizzate al calore, e così poi venduti al consumatore.


----------



## zipp404

Oh _Grazie_.  Avevo cercato nel Treccani sotto il termine ma la spiegazione non contiene nessuna specificazione:

*scatolame *s. m. [der. di scatola]. – 1. Insieme, assortimento di scatole. 2. Generi alimentari conservati in scatola: oggi si fa molto uso di scatolame.


----------



## annapo

zipp404 said:


> Oh _Grazie_. Avevo cercato nel Treccani sotto il termine ma la spiegazione non contiene nessuna specificazione:
> 
> *scatolame *s. m. [der. di scatola]. – 1. Insieme, assortimento di scatole. 2. Generi alimentari conservati in scatola: oggi si fa molto uso di scatolame.


 

Esatto, lo scatolame fa riferimento a generi alimentari (spesso precotti) conservati in scatole di alluminio, quando non si voglia fare riferimento ad un tipo particolare di alimento: potrebbero essere scatolette di tonno, carne in scatola, legumi bolliti in scatola, mais in scatola, olive in scatola, conserva in scatola, frutta sciroppata in scatola ecc...


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!



Necsus said:


> In teoria le scatole potrebbero essere di qualunque materiale, ma di fatto con _scatolame_ s'intende _cibi in scatola_, e dal Treccani:
> _*cibi*_ (carne, pesce, verdure, ecc.) _*in scatola*_, opportunamente preparati e messi in conserva dentro scatole di metallo chiuse ermeticamente, sterilizzate al calore, e così poi venduti al consumatore.


 
Si usa scatolame anche per indicare cibi conservati in generale però. I legumi conservati in vetro o in latta si possono chiamare scatolame, altrimenti come si chiamano, vetrame o bottigliame? uhmmm


----------



## annapo

vale_new said:


> Ciao!
> 
> 
> 
> Si usa scatolame anche per indicare cibi conservati in generale però. I legumi conservati in vetro o in latta si possono chiamare scatolame, altrimenti come si chiamano, vetrame o bottigliame? uhmmm


 
I legumi in nella scatoletta di alluminio sono scatolame, quelli conservati in vetro, sono *barattoli di legumi*. 

Non c'è un termine unico per indicare gli alimenti conservati in contenitori di altro tipo: vetro, plastica, bottiglie e nemmeno si può usare scatolame in questo caso, altrimenti *scatolame* si dovrebbe usare anche per i sughi e le passate... e anche i cioccolatini dovrebbero essere scatolame, così come i corn flakes, i biscotti, il riso, il pesto in barattolo di vetro e il latte in cartone, così come i succhi di frutta in brick. 

Secondo la tua definizione, essendo tutti questi alimenti contenuti in scatole dovrebbero tutti essere scatolame, ma parlare di scatolame per questi alimenti è decisamente improbabile.

Lo scatolame indica invece gli alimenti conservati in scatolette di alluminio e di latta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche per me scatolame indica alimentari conservati in contenitori di latta.


----------



## vale_new

Non so, però se devo dire: un'insalata con tonno, fagioli, mais' e dico 'un'insalata con lattuga e scatolame' non importa se sto parlando di tonno, mais e fagioli in latta o in vetro....


----------



## Blackman

annapo said:


> I legumi in nella scatoletta di alluminio sono scatolame, quelli conservati in vetro, sono *barattoli di legumi*.
> 
> Non c'è un termine unico per indicare gli alimenti conservati in contenitori di altro tipo: vetro, plastica, bottiglie e nemmeno si può usare scatolame in questo caso, altrimenti *scatolame* si dovrebbe usare anche per i sughi e le passate... e anche i cioccolatini dovrebbero essere scatolame, così come i corn flakes, i biscotti, il riso, il pesto in barattolo di vetro e il latte in cartone, così come i succhi di frutta in brick.
> 
> Secondo la tua definizione, essendo tutti questi alimenti contenuti in scatole dovrebbero tutti essere scatolame, ma parlare di scatolame per questi alimenti è decisamente improbabile.
> 
> Lo scatolame indica invece gli alimenti conservati in scatolette di alluminio e di latta.


 
Sono d'accordo, almeno in linea generale. E il Tetrapak?
Io l'ho sempre sentito chiamare _brik_ o _bric_, ma può essere annoverato tra lo _scatolame_?


----------



## marco.cur

vale_new said:


> 'un'insalata con lattuga e scatolame' ...


...sarebbe piuttosto indigesta.

Lo scatolame si riferisce unicamente alle scatolette di latta.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buonasera
La maionese può essere contenuta in tubetto: è da considerarsi scatolame?
Sarebbe interessante conoscere i criteri di classificazione utilizzati nei depositi degli ipermercati dove sono stoccate grandi varietà di prodotti e di confezioni.
Saluti.


----------



## Ruminante

Per gli altri prodotti che appaiono nella figura, penso vada bene "bottiglie" e "vasetti di vetro", ad es. quelli contenenti marmellata.
EDIT per il tetrapack (o ...pak) ho trovato "contenitori in tetrapack", "contenitori tetrapack" o "confezioni in tetrapack"


----------



## Necsus

vale_new said:


> Si usa scatolame anche per indicare cibi conservati in generale però. I legumi conservati in vetro o in latta si possono chiamare scatolame, altrimenti come si chiamano, vetrame o bottigliame? uhmmm


Segnalalo alla redazione del Treccani...!


----------



## vale_new

Addirittura, speriamo che ci illuminino  alla Crusca potrebbero avere un mancamento davanti ad una richiesta del genere.... comunque per il momento continuo a chiamare scatolame anche i cibi in vetro 



Blackman said:


> Ciao Zipp,
> 
> normalmente ci si riferisce al cibo in scatola con il termine, piuttosto colloquiale, di _scatolette_.
> _Scatolame, _a me fa pensare al cartone, in effetti. Sono indeciso tra un uso improprio e la tua seconda definizione. Ci vuole una ricerca.


 
Anche le scatolette.... a parte quelle di tonno, di alici e pesci vari, oppure per animali, (ti sei ricordato di comprare le scatolette e i croccantini per il cane/gatto?), si utilizza anche per il vetro: con tutto quello che c'è da mangiare non vorrai mica aprire una scatoletta di legumi? (anche se i legumi magari sono in vetro e non in latta)....


----------



## marco.cur

A casa mia le scatolette sono di latta.
I legumi conservati in vetro si chiamano legumi (sempre a casa mia).
Personalmente scatolame riferito ai cibi lo trovo orrendo, sempre che si usi.
Nell'insalata non si mettono le scatolette, semmai il loro contenuto, le scatolette vuote si buttano o al massimo si riciclano (almeno, da noi si usa così).


----------



## vale_new

Non so, spesso si fa differenza:

'Con tutto quello che c'è da mangiare, e dovrebbero esserci anche dei legumi in freezer, se proprio non ti piace niente e non hai gana di scongelarli, puoi sempre ricorrere a delle scatolette (di legumi)'.


----------

